# SoCal Supercomp 2016 in Encino, California



## GoldCubes29 (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm going! 
*Website:* https://www.cubingusa.com/SoCal2016/
*Events:* Every existing WCA event except BigBLD
*Date: *Saturday, July 9th - Sunday, July 10th
*Registration/ Deadline: *$25/ July 3rd
It also includes a 250 competitor limit, so if you live close to the Los Angeles county area, don't hesitate to sign up! See you there!


----------

